# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Whats up with the porn?

## jla1986

Whats up with the porn in the diet section.

----------


## jla1986

Was reading on the diet forum when came across some pornograpic pic at this post....Wanted to post my diet and get your thoughts as well.... Started by ramacher, 01-21-2011 12:48 AM

----------


## terraj

lame

----------


## PT

i took them all down. at least he made it easy on me and posted them all together like that.

----------


## SlimJoe

Sad guy

----------


## Tigershark

Very sad.

----------


## *Admin*

unfortunately we have a problem with some spammers that do not want to give up... ip ban does no good they just refresh their ip addy and start again... sorry guys... we do try

----------


## boz

Theres got to be better things to do then out of all forums come on here and do it, it really is pathetic.

----------


## *Admin*

I agree 110% I assume that they feel like this is the perfect place because they scan over and see other pictures of women and or talk of women and assume that if they get one person to buy into their site they have made money... so it really makes sense just not something we consider smart...

and so the task continues...

----------


## SlimJoe

> Theres got to be better things to do then out of all forums come on here and do it, it really is pathetic.



I agree mate

----------

